# Jaguar Crossbow



## FormerParatrooper (Dec 29, 2016)

I picked up a Jaguar 175# Crossbow just to see if I would like a crossbow. Its a cheapo, but seems pretty accurate once you get it sighted in. 

Being my first crossbow, how do I quiet it down? 

Anyone use this particular model for hunting? Your opinion?


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 30, 2016)

Huh, can't help you. Didn't even know they made crossbows specially for jaguars.  (Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 31, 2016)

Look at basspro. They have all kinds of noise redusers out now.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Dec 31, 2016)

LDUBS said:


> Huh, can't help you. Didn't even know they made crossbows specially for jaguars.  (Sorry, couldn't resist.)



So many Jaguars in Illinois I have be ready you know


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Dec 31, 2016)

lovedr79 said:


> Look at basspro. They have all kinds of noise redusers out now.



I have looked at them, so many and I am not sure what would work. Hoping someone here has some experience I can learn from.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 2, 2017)

I've been using a Horton 150# since the early 90's and never used anything on mine that was designed to quieten it down. So far I've never had one duck under my bolts but there have been some that squatted enough that it made my shot a little high. I even managed to shoot two deer out of a group of five with it one time. So even though they hear it fire, it's not like it scares them that badly. But reloading that quickly and quietly in a climbing stand is a bit of a challenge. :shock:


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 3, 2017)

the horton i had was really quiet. You can get the rubber sticky discs for solid limbs. for split limbs they make these rubber pucks that seem to work well. i do not do anything for my current setup. Stryker Strykeforce, 396 fps.  it is fairly quiet, everyone else says the same so i left it alone.


----------

